# Android Camera App



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I think this has been covered before on the forum but I could not find it , I have recently changed from using an Iphone to using an Android phone. On the Iphone I used Camera+ for my photographs and it was really good my question is can members please suggest any Camera apps for an android phone . There are literally thousands of camera apps and I would like to use one that has been recommended . cheers in advance John


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I use the stock camera. Quickpic for viewing and editing. Snapseed is a great editor, though some like the Photoshop applet.


----------

